# Providence Rhode Island PD



## Rusty (Apr 5, 2007)

I have been accepted for the up coming academy for Providence Rhode Island I was just wondering if anyone has any info on the job as far as the contract, pay etc. I already know that the academy is minimum wage, but I will have to deal with that for the six months. Also if anyone knows if their academy will transfer to MA?


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

What I can tell you is that you are going in the academy with the wrong attitude. Your not even in the academy yet and your major concerns are pay, and transferring out!. Providence PD is an excellent PD to work for with more opportunitues than you can imagine. Why would you even want to transfer out, before your even in.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

When did you test with them? I would love to get on the PPD. All the website has is an application for the academy? Do they even have tests?


----------



## NBPD (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah I seen the samething about the academy application..


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

My brother is on the Dept. I have two words. BE PREPARED! Go in with the correct attitude and be in shape. If you're a fat bastard you aren't going to make it. They will immediately inform you that if you are squeamish, weak, or a coward than this place is not for you. Go there, kick ass, and have fun. It is a busy place with a great reputation among the Badguys.


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

Congradulations. No your academy does not transfer to MA unless the MA Chief wants to very very extremely rare. MA Civil service test, three departments, high scores, vet preference, residency preference yada yada yada. Good luck in RI.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

just beware of Michael and Tommy Caffey from "Brotherhood"


----------



## futurecop87 (Jul 4, 2006)

how many guys do they ussually put through an academy? and is vet status huge?


----------

